# Steve Rajeff is in town



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Just a reminder that FTU is having their annual Flyfishing Expo tomorrow. This year's headliner is Steve Rajeff, 34 time world casting champion. He'll be doing casting demos all day. There's a bunch of other cool stuff going on over there all day.

Annual Fly Fishing Expo
December 13, 2008
Seminars ß Door Prizes ß Demonstrations ß Expert Advise 
Location: 12800 Gulf Freeway @ Fuqua Exit

*Event Schedule: *
Saturday 9 am - 6 pm

*Special Guests will include*: 
*Steve Rajeff*, American Casting Association Champion, World Casting Champion, Rod Designer for G. Loomis and all around great angler!

*Chuck Naiser*, 25 year veteran of the saltwater flats of the Coastal Bend, guide for former President George H. W. Bush and one of the Texas coast's most accomplished guides.

*Jimbo Meador*, Angler-philosopher, VP Kayak Fishing - Legacy Paddlesports the manufacturer of Native Watercraft and Heritage Kayaks. From his days with Orvis and his many days on the water, Jimbo has a lot of knowledge and some great stories to share!

*For you Country Music Fans -*
*Radney Foster *will be here to sign autographs and do some fly casting of his own. Radney is a fly fisherman and Texas Country music star. His love for the sport brings him to the event to meet some of our other guests and he has agreed to sign a few autographs and talk about fishing while he's here. He has two performances schedule Saturday evening at the Mucky Duck, 2425 Norfolk, Houston. Come by and say hi and share a fishing story or two! Radney Foster will be signing autographs between 11:00 am and Noon in the Fly Department of Fishing Tackle Unlimited, 12800 Gulf Frwy location.

Tying Demonstrations: 
Casey Smartt, Texas Saltwater Fishing Magazine
John Carpenter, artist and owner Flats Hunter Flys, http://www.flatshunterflys.com/fly.html,

Seminar Schedule: 
10:00 am - 
Steve Rajeff- "Improving Your Fly Casting" - with a local flair from a World Champion.

11:00 am -
Jimbo Meador- "Demonstration of the Ultimate 12 for Fly Fisherman" - tips and techniques for fly fishing from an Ultimate 12 Hybrid.

1:00 pm -
Steve Rajeff- "Accuracy and Presentation Fly Casting" - tips and techniques to fine tune your cast.

2:00 pm - 
Chuck Naiser- "The Effects of Tides, Water Level and the Seasons, Fishing The Texas Coast"

3:00 pm - 
Steve Rajeff- "Increasing Distance in Fly Casting" - the World Champion shows you how it's done.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I went early and got to see the master at work. I picked up some tips that should help correct some flaws that I have in my casting. I also got to visit with some folks that I know. I met Casey Smartt and he showed me how to tie a couple of patterns. He makes fly tying look so easy and the patterns look great. The same with John Carpenter. Not only did Casey teach me but also told me where and how to fish his patterns. It was three hours well spent.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Talk about getting to see the master at work. I took Rajeff and Radney Foster out on the Maverick Sunday. It was likely the worst possible conditions for sight-casting to reds. December, following a cold front, following a full moon...and did I mention it was cloudy and windy? LOL 

These two guys are hands down the best fly casters I've ever had on my boat. I already knew Rajeff would put on a show, but I had no idea Radney Foster would be that good. 

The reds were in a funk throughout the day. We saw plenty, but none would eat. Hell, they wouldn't even move until the boat got right on top of them. It was pretty weird, almost like they were still laid up from the temperature drop.

Watching Rajeff cast in whatever direction he needed to with such ease was unbelievable. Overhead, sidearm, backhanded, crossover...it just didn't matter. Tight loops would be an understatement. And when we finally gave up on the marsh reds we headed over to a deep bayou with a ripping tide to try for some trout. Rajeff pulled out a shooting head rig with a heavy sinking tip and proceeded to effortlessly shoot the fly well over a hundred feet straight into the wind. Radney was so taken by it that he asked to try. Rajeff put on a quick school and within a few minutes had Radney tossing it out there in the hundred foot range as well. It was sweet.

While we didn't catch a single fish, it was perhaps the most enjoyable day I've ever spent on the water with two guys I'd never met. Conversations about technical rod design, the music industry, casting techniques, Nashville, competition casting techniques, what it's like to walk onto the Grand Ole Opry stage for the very first time and many other topics that don't come up every day. I wish I'd have had a tape recorder.


----------

